# Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän



## Heilbutt (11. August 2009)

Hallo, seit eben ist es eingestielt - wir fahren nächste Woche für zwei Wochen in die Nähe von Kungshamn in der Region Bohuslän.:vik::vik:
(Allein das Wappen der Gemeinde Sotenäs, ein Plattfisch,
sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!!!!):m

Nun suche ich fleißig nach Informationen über Angelmethoden, mögliche Zielfische, usw....!?!?!

Falls möglich und erschwinglich werde ich mir auch mal ein Boot mieten....

Ich bin für alle Tipps - auch nicht anglerischer Art - dankbar!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (12. August 2009)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Hm, hat denn keiner Erfahrungen!?!?

Die Suchfunktion gibt auch nicht wirklich Ergiebiges her.|kopfkrat

Rein von der geografischen Lage her müsste diese Region
doch nicht sehr viel schlechter sein als die gegenüberliegende Seite des Skagerrak - sprich 
Platte angeln vom Ufer und Makrelen blinkern vom Felsen
sollte doch Erfolg versprechend sein, oder???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## loftje (3. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Moin Moin,

der thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber was solls 
ich bin vom 10.08-31.08 auch in kungshamn!
wie sahen denn deine fänge aus und welche methoden waren erfolgreich?

gruß und petri

loftje


----------



## TrollHH (4. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Also ich bin auch in der Zeit dort. Ich werde mich wieder den Schwedischen gewohnheiten hingeben.
1. Boot
2. Handangel
3.gefrorener Sill (gibts in jedem gute sortiertem Supermarkt oder Tankstelle)
4. 2 Dosen Bier
5. Zeit
:g


----------



## loftje (4. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Genau so hatte ich die letzten Jahre immer gute Erfolge auf Makrele|supergri Aber dieses Jahr wollte ich auch mal mit "normalem" Gerät(Gummifisch, Pilker oder Naturköder) auf Dorsche gehen, hat jemand dort schon fänge erzielen können?


----------



## TrollHH (4. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

In den Fjorden also Gulmarn ,Bro- Abyfjord denk ich macht es kein sinn, weil dort alle eben mit sill angeln. Ich hatte mal einige fänge auf kleine gummifische aber war nicht sooo der knaller mit Sill passt das schon. An der Küste also so Lysekil Smögen etc. sieht es eventuell besser aus.


----------



## loftje (5. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Welche Größe/Gewicht hatten denn deine Gummis?
Sill bedeutet übersetzt Hering also fischen dort alle mit Naturköder?


----------



## TrollHH (6. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

die gummifische waren ca 6-10 cm lang und 10g schwer wenn ich mich recht erinnere .
Ja sie angel dort zu 99% an den küsten mit naturköder den kannst du entweder mit einer senke selbst fangen oder gehst eben in den supermarkt deines vertrauens.


----------



## loftje (8. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

10g?? in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Heilbutt (8. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Hi Schwedenurlauber,
ich kann euch sagen was damals so lief - immerhin hab ich mich inzwischen wieder beruhigt!!!:q

Wir hatten in diesen zwei Wochen fast jeden Abend, mal länger, mal kürzer, geangelt, verschiedene Köder, Methoden und Angelstellen ausprobiert, aber *keinen einzigen* verwertbaren Fisch gefangen!?!?!
Nur ein paar handlange Wittlinge nahmen kühn die Fischfetzen, Reker oder Kunstköder, einmal drehte ein kleiner Lachs oder Meerforelle kurz vor meinen Füßen ab.
Die wenigen Makrelenfahrten die angeboten wurden, waren dann Mangels Erfolgsaussichten ebenfalls eingestellt worden!!

Anglerisch war dieser Urlaub also eine Katastrophe, die Gegend ist aber dafür sehr schön!!!!

Ich bin sehr gespannt was ihr so berichtet!!!!!!:m

Petri und Gruß

Holger


----------



## loftje (8. August 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut! Ich fahre Freitag für 3 Wochen hoch. Werde mein bestes geben um es besser zu machen!
Wenn ihr Bisse hattet in welchen Tiefen kamen sie dann?
Habt ihr mal mit anderen Anglern gesprochen wie es bei denen lief?

Gruß


----------



## loftje (2. September 2012)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Bin gestern ausm Urlaub wieder gekommen und es war der Hammer!!
Außer 2,3 Regentage 3 Wochen Sonne. Makrelen haben wenn man einmal die Tiefe gefunden (meist 4-9 m) gebissen wie die verrückten. Mit Sill am Einzelhaken kann man den ganzen Tag über fangen obwohl die richtig fetten (wusste gar nicht das makrelen so groß werden) erst gegen Abend gebissen haben. Man hat auf die entsprechende Tiefe abgelassen und meist schon im ablassen kam dann der Biss. Einen Tag sind wir etwas weiter rausgefahren und konnten ein paar kleinere Dorsche fangen die aber alle wieder schwimmen durften (gefangen mit gepulten Krabben/Reka). Dabei gingen auch 2 wunderschöne Lippfische an den Haken aber leider wurde der Fotoapperat an Land vergessen #q
Aber immerwieder haben uns kleine Wittlinge geärgert(um die 10 cm) die es am Grund ohne Ende gibt.
Es war wirklich ein geiler Urlaub kann allen nur die Sill auf Makrelen Geschichte ans Herz legen das bringt Spaß und Fisch :m

Gruß loftje!


----------



## loftje (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Wollen wa' das Thema mal wieder auffrischen 
Fahre nächste Woche wieder für 3 Wochen in die Nähe von Kungshamn/Smögen! Die Wettervorhersagen sind ja bombastisch:k! War in letzter zeit schonmal wieder jemand an der Westküste und kann etwas berichten? Nach dem letzten Jahr fahren wir mit großen Erwartungen wieder hoch denn letztes Jahr liefen Makrelen unglaublich gut und auch ein paar Dorsche haben sich blicken lassen... Wir haben zwei Boote dabei, ein größeres Boot mit 30 PS und ein Schauchboot mit 20 PS. Also falls jemand aktuelle Infos für mich hat würde ich mich sehr freuen!!

Gruß loftje #h


----------



## benkk (12. August 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe musst du schon wieder da sein.
Berichte doch mal.

Gruß benkk


----------



## loftje (12. August 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Moin,

jo das bin ich und es war wie schon letztes Jahr der Hammer!
Wir haben Makrelen gefangen ohne ende obwohl es letztes Jahr noch deutlich mehr war, das haben uns Einheimische auch bestätigt. Aber wir konnten jeden Tag Makrelen satt fangen. Geangelt haben wir im Mittelwasser in ca. 5-10 m. Gefischt wurde mit Einzelhaken, 20g Blei und als Köder Sill (kleiner hering den man gefroren in Plastikboxen in so gut wie jedem Supermarkt bekommt). Wenn man die Tiefe für den Tag einmal raus hat dann kommen die Bisse auch eig sofort. Wir haben gemerkt das ein Meter zu tief oder zu flach schon ausschlaggebend sein kann aber da wir immer mindestens zu dritt aufm Wasser waren konnte man das relativ schnell rausfinden! Die besten Stellen für Makrelen kann man meistens daran erkennen das viele Boote vor Anker ziemlich eng beieinander stehen! Aber da es mit den Makrelen wieder so gut klappte und die Familie an Land schon anfing zu mekern das sie doch keine lust mehr auf schöne Räuchermakrelen hatten ;+ beschlossen wir unser Glück mal weiter draussen im tieferen Wasser zu versuchen und den ein oder anderen Dorsch ans Band zu bekommen! Also schnell aus dem naheliegenden Supermarkt und die günstigsten gefrorenen Reka bzw. Krabben/Garnelen geholt und mal einen etwas längeren Trip vor die Schärenküste gewagt. Dann hatten wir eine schöne Stelle mit etwas Kraut und einer mehren Kanten von 40-55 m. Also die Montagen runtergelassen und schwubs waren nach einer halben Srunde die ersten beiden mittleren Dorsche von ca. 50 cm im Boot! Nach einem Platzwechsel kam dann noch ein weiterer gut 50er an Board. Dann erhielt einer meiner zwei Angelkamereden einen Biss und sagte gleich das fühlt sich irgentwie anders an! Also das teil hochgepumpt und an der Oberfläche erschien ein ca 65er Leng! Am restlichen Tag gesellte sich noch ein weiterer Leng dazu und ein richtig schöner Dorsch von 80 cm!:m Also ging die Sonne langsam Richrung Horizont und die Möwen warteten schon auf ihre Beute... Also fuhren wir langsam gen Heimathafen und nahmen nebenbei die Fische aus bis mein Vater nochmal eine schöne Stelle auf dem Echolot entdeckte und wir doch noch einmal einen letzten Versuch starten. Es kamen noch zwei kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen durften und ein wunderschöner Lippfisch der nach einem kleinen Fotoshooting auch wieder zurück ins kühle nass durfte 
Ein wunderschöner Tag auf dem  Wasser mit 6 schönen Dorschen, zwei Lengs und einem Mini Seelachs wurde von einem herlichen Sonnenuntergang, spiegelglatter See und der traumhaften Landschaft gekrönt! :g

Es war wiedereinmal ein wunderschöner Urlaub mit traumhaftem Wetter, erfolgreicher und abwechslungsreicher Angellei und dem wunderbaren skandinavischen Flair in den kleinen Hafenstädten Smögen und Kungshamn! Und nich zu vergssen sind natürlich die wunderschönen schwedischen Frauen :k

Ich kann jedem Angler, vorallem auch mit Familie einen Urlaub in dieser Region nur empfehlen! Das fischen vom Boot is fast mit Fanggarantie aber auch von Land is es ein Versuch Wert auch von dort verirrt sich immer malwieder eine kampfstarke Markrele an den Blinker!

Gruß loftje!

P.S ich werde mal gucken ob ich das ein oder andere Bild nachliefern kann!


----------



## benkk (13. August 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort,
hört sich ja vielversprechend an
hab da noch mal ne Frage, hast du einen Tipp für ein Ferienhaus.
Kann man da slippen / Liegeplatz im Hafen?
Über ein paar Informationen würde ich mich freuen. 

Viele Grüße

benkk


----------



## loftje (13. August 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Also wir waren auf dem Campingplatz Wiggersvik. Wir waren mit Wohnmobil dort aber der Platz hat auch einige Fereienhäuser zur Verfügung. Hier der Link zum Platz: http://www.wiggersvik.se/index.html
Die Slippstelle sieht zwar etwas "oll" aus aber wir hatten bis jetz überhaupt keine Probleme und das mit Wohnmobil...
Der Campingplatz verfügt über eine eigene Steganlage geschützt in einer Bucht gelegen. Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast helf ich dir gerne weiter!

Gruß loftje!


----------



## benkk (14. August 2013)

*AW: Tipps fürs Meeresangeln in Westschweden, Region Bohuslän*

Vielen Dank für die Infos,
damit kann ich was anfangen.

Viele Grüße

benkk


----------

